# SERVER HARDWARE und SOFTWARE



## 0815klimshuck (3. Mai 2010)

Guten Tag

Ich 0815 und zwei Kollegen hängen mitten in einer VIRTUALIESIERUNG (Server/Clients)...

VMware, vSphere 4 etc. auf HP Hardware... 

Stand zur Zeit: 

Serverseite:

...unter VMware stehen 8 Virtuelle Server von w2k über w2k3 bis w2k8 und Suse11 auf 4 ESX zur verfügung, die die Arbeit der der alten Hardware, Server zum teil schon übernommen haben... 

... plus 2 ESX zum testen und Benchen , um herrauszufinden wieviele ESX (Blades) wir für unsere Clients brauchen... im Moment steh ich bei 25 Virtuellen XP Pro Maschienen pro ESX ... 

benötigt werden 180-200 Virtuelle XP Maschienen je 1GB Ram...

(ein Blade besteht aus einem INTEL Xeon E5440 (Quad-Core - 4x 2830MHz)
L2-Cache 12288KByte - Bustakt 1333MHz - Sockel LGA771 (80 Watt)
2x Sockel 771 vorhanden pro Blade
32 GB DDR2 1066MHz  

Clientseite:

...HP t5740 Thin Client
Intel® Atom Processor N280 1,66 GHz
Windows Embedded Standard 2009
Primäres 2-GB-Flash-Laufwerk
2 GB DDR3 SODIMM
Grafikkarte Intel GL40 Grafikkarte mit Unterstützung für zwei hoch auflösende Monitore mit bis zu 2048 x 1536 oder bis zu 32 Bit Farbtiefe
64 MB Grafikspeicher
Netzwerkschnittstelle 10/100/1000 Gigabit-Ethernet (RJ-45)

... plus VMware ViewClient4 
... die per PCoIP auf einen ClientPOOL zugreifen 
NUN zu Euch PCGH User , ich frischer ITSE (seid 01/10) mitten aus der Virtualliesierung find die HARDWARE extrem HAMMER daher würde ich gern SEHEN / LESEN was ihr an Hardware im Serverbereich (in eurem Technikraum) bis heute unter die Finger bekommen habt ... 

WIEVIELE CPUs UND RAM STECKEN IN EUREN SERVERN 

 6x Xeon 5440 + 6x 36GB DDR2 (1066) 

Ps.: würd gern Bilder eurer Server sehen 
^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^
^hiiier n paar von meinem ersten server °-°
BOLZ


----------



## bingo88 (3. Mai 2010)

Also bei mir @home sind zwei ältere Maschinchen (Spenden sind immer willkommen):
Compaq DL360 G2 (1 HE)

2x PIII-S 1.4 GHz
2 GB Registered SDRAM
2x 18.2 GB U160 SCSI Hot-Swap 10k RPM
Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS

IBM xSeries 336 (1 HE)

2x Xeon 3.0 GHz mit HT
4 GB DDR2 Registered RAM
2x 36 GB U320 Hot-Swap 15k rpm
Windows 2003 R2 Standard x64

Habe aber noch Zugriff auf folgende Monster:
Fujitsu RX200 S4

2x Quad Xeon E5450 3.0 GHz
32 GB RAM
Windows 2008 R2 Standard x64
(Name/Hersteller weiß ich atm net...)

2x Quad Xeon X5570 2.93 Ghz
48 GB RAM
Windows 2008 R2 x64

Von meinen beiden kann ich evtl mal Bilder machen, bei den anderen wird's schwierig, da komm ich nur remote dran


----------



## 0815klimshuck (3. Mai 2010)

IBM xSeries 336 (1 HE)
2x Xeon 3.0 GHz mit HT
4 GB DDR2 Registered RAM
2x 36 GB U320 Hot-Swap 15k rpm
Windows 2003 R2 Standard x64  

... der geht doch schon gut   hehe föhnt gut wo hast den zu stehen  @ Home ?


----------



## bingo88 (3. Mai 2010)

Die stehen alle bei meinen Eltern im Keller. Der DL360 erzeugt einen Höllenlärm (Radiallüfter) und der 336er ist zwar etwas leiser, aber immer noch nichts für's Wohnzimmer  Wenn man den einschaltet, greift die Lüftersteuerung noch nicht und man denkt der fliegt gleich davon 
Das Teil hat auch noch 2 600 Watt NTs und ist allgemein nicht grade genügsam, was den Stromverbrauch betrifft. Ein Wochenende Folding@home und im Keller ist's 2 Grad wärmer ^^

Evtl kommt aber mal ein Update auf einen modernen Tower, dann lässt auch die Geräuschkulisse wieder nach. Aber dafür muss ich erstmal ein bissl sparen...


----------



## thecroatien (3. Mai 2010)

Bei mir Zuhause steckt ein Xeon E5410@ 2,8 ghz, und 8mal 1gb ddr2 Ecc fb dimms.

Bald kommt wohl ein zweiter Quadcore^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (6. Mai 2010)

thecroatien schrieb:


> Bald kommt wohl ein zweiter Quadcore^^



n zweiter ist immer jut, darf man fragen ob die Kaufst oder Abgeschrieben auf Arbeit?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/lolaway2.gif


----------



## riedochs (7. Mai 2010)

Hier auf der Arbeit ca 200+ Server von klein bis recht groß.

Daheim:
AMD Athlon II x4 605e
8GB RAM
300W NT
4 Festplatten
Debian 5 x64 ohne GUI

Betreibe auch Virtualisierung damit


----------



## thecroatien (7. Mai 2010)

Eventuell kommen mit dem anfang meiner Ausbildung 2 Xeon 5420, welche mit BSEL mod, auf 3ghz laufen würden....Passend dazu 32gb ram

Ansonsten wird wohl noch einer gekauft^^


----------



## Xenome (11. Mai 2010)

@ 0815

Warum verwendest du denn eine VmWare-Maschine? Die ist doch viel zu langsam und zu weit von der Hardware entfernt. Eine ESXi Lösung ist um einiges schneller und direkt an der Hardware dran, da du kein Betriebsystems dazwischen klemmen musst.

@ Topic

Hm privat habe ich bis jetzt nur meinen Rechner als Testserver laufen gehabt und ansonsten noch eine kleine süße NAS aber sonst leider keine Server im privaten Bereich vorhanden. Das wird sich aber noch ändern in den nächsten Monaten.


----------



## maschine (11. Mai 2010)

Auf der Arbeit haben wir in der Werkstatt noch ein paar Server rumstehen die momentan nicht gebraucht werden und einen hab ich direkt mal für mich beschlagnahmt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HP DL360 G5
2 x Quad Xeon X5460 @ 3,16 GHz
32GB DDR2 ECC FB-DIMM
2 x 800W Netzteile
HP SmartArray P400i
4 x 300GB 15k SAS Platten im RAID-5

Da läuft dann XenServer drauf, mit eben den ganzen VMs
Wobei ich XenServer auch wesentlich besser finde, als das ganze VMware Gedöns.



Achja und dann natürlich noch mein niedlicher Home Server 
sysProfile: ID: 127139 - maschines_Server



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iRaptor (11. Mai 2010)

*sabber*


----------



## thecroatien (11. Mai 2010)

Mir will auch einen!

Wobei, ich gebe mich auch mit den beiden Quads zufrieden


----------



## 0815klimshuck (12. Mai 2010)

rtxus schrieb:


> Ein paar Proliants die so rumfliegen und keiner braucht ?
> 
> Also wenn du weiter beschlagnahmst kannste dich Ja mal melden .
> 
> Gruß


 


Jo MELDEN ist immer gut  

... mehr Server für PCGH-Extrem User


----------



## maschine (12. Mai 2010)

Ja ne, die sind für Kunden und warten noch auf ihren Einsatz, gegen Bezahlung dürft ihr die sicher haben


----------



## bingo88 (12. Mai 2010)

So, nun hab ich auch mal nen paar Bildchen gemacht
Ein privates Rechenzentrum ist btw nen teurer Spaß 

EDIT: Ah ja, der Server unter dem DL360 ist übrigens ein IBM xSeries 300. Nen Alter Pentium III @ 1 GHz (meine ich zumindest...), 1.5 GB SDRAM, 2x 18.2 GB U160 SCSI als RAID-1.


----------



## ShadowAMD (14. Mai 2010)

bingo88 schrieb:


> Also bei mir @home sind zwei ältere Maschinchen (Spenden sind immer willkommen):
> Compaq DL360 G2 (1 HE)
> 
> 2x PIII-S 1.4 GHz
> ...



mal so ne Frage, haste die alle Private ??

und für was brauchst du die ??

MFG


----------



## bingo88 (14. Mai 2010)

Die beiden IBMs und der Compaq stehen bei mir im Keller (siehe Bilder). Der Compaq ist nen Allround-System, also Web- und Fileserver inklusive Folding@Home (läuft 24/7). Der xSeries 336 ist als Terminalserver eingerichtet und dient mir als Arbeits- und Testsystem für Multithread-Entwicklung. Aufgrund des nicht unerheblichen Saftverbrauchs läuft der aber nicht 24/7.

Der xSeries 300 ist eigentlich nicht mehr so oft im Betrieb, die HW ist einfach zu alt. Habe da - glaube ich - noch nen Windows 2003 installiert...

Ich gebe zu, für private Nutzung ist das alles etwas zu fett, aber ich bin halt relativ günstig an die Maschinen gekommen


----------



## riedochs (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habe so Krempel schon längst entsorgt. Für die Stromkosten kann ich mir einen Athlon II X4 hinstellen der dann doch schneller ist als ein alter P3 oder P4 Xenon.


----------



## thecroatien (15. Mai 2010)

Ich benutze meinen Server eigentlich für alles, und wenn ich ihn nicht brauche mache ich ihn aus!

Ist ja eigentlich ganz einfach.


----------



## OnkelSatan (15. Mai 2010)

Mein "Server" ist ein ganz stink normaler Desktop PC

Konfiguration

AMD 2600+ Semperon
7300GT
2x160GB HDD
1GB DDR1 (2x512MB)

OS: Server 2008 EE 

Verwendung
FTP-Server
Fileserver
Updateserver
TS-Server

und der macht seine Sache gut(ist am Limit) verbraucht nur 87Watt und wenn ich ihn nicht brauch mach ich ihn auch aus.

mfg OS


----------



## 0815klimshuck (31. Mai 2010)

OnkelSatan schrieb:


> Mein "Server" ist ein ganz stink normaler Desktop PC
> 
> AMD 2600+ Semperon
> 7300GT
> ...





2600+  was hatte der 1800 oder 2000MHz


----------



## rocc (31. Mai 2010)

Was schreib' ich hier für'n Mist?

Mein Server:

Pentium 4 Sockel 478 @ 3Ghz
MSI 7048(OEM)
2GB DDR RAM
Sapphire HD 2600 Pro AGP 512MB
350 Watt-NT(OEM)
200GB HDD(IDE)


----------



## maschine (15. Juni 2010)

Achja, kleiner Nachtrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke mit 450 MB/s kann man ganz gut leben


----------



## 0815klimshuck (16. Juni 2010)

muhahhahah das top ich locker keule

VMware/win7 

34GB Virtuelle Pladde


----------



## euMelBeumel (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm ich poste auch mal eben meinen^^

Pentium E5200@1,1V
Zotac ITX 9300
4GB RAM
Lian-Li Q07
2TB Samsung F3 Platte + externe 500GB WD
bequiet L7 350W Netzteil
Windows Server 2008 R2 x64

Verwendung: Fileserver und Mediastreaming, Verbrauch im Idle: ~42W


----------



## thecroatien (16. Juni 2010)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> muhahhahah das top ich locker keule
> 
> VMware/win7
> 
> 34GB Virtuelle Pladde



Ich werde das demnächst auch mal probieren, mal gucken was ich da aus meinen Rams rausbekomme^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. Juni 2010)

da hängen ca. 20 platten im datastore (Fibrechanel)  hinter 6esx (je Xeon5440 mit 16GB DDR2 1066  dardruff läuft VMware/ w7test machiene... 

 *HP SERVER POWER 771°*


----------



## thecroatien (17. Juni 2010)

Oh, naja ok, da bist doch weitaus besser ausgestattet

Aber i-wie gabs auchn Tool damit konnte man die Virtuellen Maschinen komplett im Ram lassne, also auch den 'festplatten' Speicher.

Mal gucken^^


----------



## 0815klimshuck (18. Juni 2010)

jo wenn des tool findest poste mal nen d.Link  

würd ich uch gern mal testen


----------



## thecroatien (19. Juni 2010)

Joa, wenn ich es nicht finde, werde ich mal meinen Chef fragen^^


----------



## Dr.-Ing. Ivo Robotnik (27. Juni 2010)

Hallo

ich habe hier einen HP zx2000 mit:

Intel Itanium 2 @ 1.5 Ghz
3GB DDR400 RAM
ATi FIREGL Z1 128MB
LSI SAS1068 Controller
2x Seagate Cheetah® 15K.5 SAS 73GB ST373455SS
1x 80GB SATA festplatte


schöne Grüße


----------

